# 6 Weeks ~ Headshots



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

The Fragrance pups are now 6 weeks here are their headshots. Note red boy changed to blue boy and the rest are the same and listed. I was too tired to do stacked this week LOL maybe next week. Enjoy! Disclaimer bad shot of Pink Girl but she is a bad squirmer and really does not like to sit still.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think you forgot to add the pictures :


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry guys just shows how tired I am, thank GL I probably would not have noticed. Here are the photos LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh MY!!!! How do you choose? They are absolutely priceless! I am in love with Blue Boy though! : )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I want that little Green Girl, no wait Blue Girl, no, no I really want Yellow Boy....shoot I want them all! They are adorable fluffy teddy bears!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

oh my word they r all adoreable


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

they are all adorable how would you choose lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the blue boy and blue girl.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww!!! I love them all but Buzzette is my favorite.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THey are adorable


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ash, they are all just beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing them with us! :wavey:


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful pups...ALL of them!! If I were hard pressed to choose just one, I especially like green girl.

~Jackie


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

They are getting so big. Great pics, gorgeous babies you have there. So squishy.


----------



## rosie way (Apr 6, 2008)

can i take them all please. lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I want BOTH boys- puppy breath, cornflake paws, tiny teeth. When can I come pick them up??????


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are so precious, I want one!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,I want them all. Can they stay in this puppy age extra long? Precious!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know when I bought my golden, I couldn't decide. They all looked a like to me. I just told the owner to give me a female. He picked one up and that was that. I had my first golden. Seven and half years later, shes laying right at my feet as I type this.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

beautiful heads on those babies Ash!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

They are so sweet. They look like pretty big puppies. If I was in a position to have another dog, I would definitely be contacting you right now but we have two dogs in this household and it's all I can handle. A "fragrance litter" pup would be very apropos since I collect fragrance. Anyway, maybe in 10 years or so you can do another fragrance litter.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful!! Luckily since I now have Leo I don't need to pick. I don't think I could have they are all so cute!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Red girl, yellow boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are all gorgeous. I think red girl for me!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like yellow boy and green girl. But I would take any of them..


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks all! Yeah, there are a few I like in the litter. Little Red Girl has such a diffrent head and face from the rest although I do like most everyones head (even poor pink girl with the bad photo). I was planning to do stacked shots but just ran out of time (and energy) so perhaps next week. Hopefully, this was a good fix until then!!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

They are all lovely! I definitely would like to see their stacked shots!
I think we have some winners in there!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What cute babies!! No one could resist those little fur balls


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pups, they must keep you real busy !!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

*scrolling*

*scrolling*

cool! no one claimed Pink Girl - send her to me, please!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

davebeech said:


> beautiful pups, they must keep you real busy !!


I love them to pieces but the running out of energy part was kinda directed at them LOL. They are gremlins to say the least!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

All gorgeous! WOW!!!! That would be one litter that, if I was getting a pup from.. I"d be happy to let the breeder choose for me. They're isn't a bad looking one in the whole bunch! 


Tiffany


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

green girl just has the cutest face  i dont know how you part with those little cuties


----------

